# Postage Stamp planes



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone collect these? These are highly detailed aircraft that are sold @ Hobbylobby and some other places


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have ordered a couple for customers. They are pretty nice. Some are better than others, too. I do wish the scale was more constant. I bought myself the Russian Polikarpov I-16 and its pretty nice and is about 1/72 scale. I was looking at the similar sized (in real life) Boeing P-26, but that model was giant at about 1/60 scale. Plus the colors were off and not accurate. So to me they are a bit hit or miss. If you like small die casts I think they are good overall. Some of their tiny scale vintage airliners like the Focke Wulf Condor and Kawanishi Mavis are quite nice, just tiny. I notice Model Power has said the models are supposed to fall into a couple scales like 1/100 but they really do seem to vary more than that as most are more fit the box size. Two planes that are roughly the same size in real life come out to be quite a bit different in the series.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool. thx


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone elsE??


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Guess not... they really are pretty cool for what they are.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah. Its very detailed and Im suprised there are not lots of collectors for this brand. o well..


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

I have seen several different palnes at hobby stores. For the price I think they a decent deal if you don't mind the differences in scale. I have avoided buying them just because the scale is not consistent with other planes I have


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Do either of you have any info on these planes? How big are they? I have a small collection of small scale planes and these sound interesting..


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Try googling postage stamp planes. These are detailed aircraft from various sizes usuaully 1:120 ish. They are 7-12 bucks but I think their detail is worth it,


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

JasonZ said:


> Try googling postage stamp planes. These are detailed aircraft from various sizes usuaully 1:120 ish. They are 7-12 bucks but I think their detail is worth it,


Sweet! I just looked them up and they've got the 2 planes that I typically go after. Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They really vary in size. The models are made by Model Power. They seem more to go for a 6 inch or so wingspan, so you can tell that a B-17 and a Fokker Triplane are NOT going to be in the same scale. Most World War II fighters come out to be around 1/87 to 1/65 scale, it seems. But then they still aren't consistent. The Polikarpov I-16 and the Boeing P26 are very similar in size in real life, but in the model series, the I-16 is about 1/72 but the P-26 is grossly larger and pushing 1/48 scale.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

One thing I like, it their paint decals and detail overall. It is all diecast metal so it weighs a ton


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the I-16 a lot. It is well painted and detailed for what it is and what it cost. The P-26 was well detailed but the paint colors were wayyyyyyyy off. And it was a noticably odd scale so there is no way it would fit with my 1/72 model collection... So I passed. In general they are neat little models. I particularly like the tiny Mavis and Focke Wulf 200 Condor. I hope they do military versions of these two military-civil planes.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just picked up the zero at the flea market for $2.50. nice plane, odd markings ( red underbelly) and the prop is stationary. Its nice. gonna find some more. do they make a constellation?


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

wow $2.5 is a nice price


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never saw a Zero with a red bottom... if its Orange it would be a trainer. They make a very small Constellation.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Its definitly red.


----------

